# Return hose power steering



## Charlie_slover (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a 2006 Gto and recently I've been leaking power steering fluid from my return line. I replaced the racks and o-rings and yet the problem continues. All that's left is the line. Does anyone know where I could possibly find the line I'm looking for or an alternative that's not too costly?


----------

